# livestock life right for me?



## pappadoc67 (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if raising livestock works in this economy anymore? Its my dreams and upon researching my decision, I've found nothing. I want to have a small farm.. maybe even a seperate peice of land for me to go and work for an hour or two a day.. maybe have a partner or hiree that can do most of that for me. Just want to know if I can be successful, and please I need every detail, am having difficulties.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

pappadoc67 said:


> Does anyone know if raising livestock works in this economy anymore? Its my dreams and upon researching my decision, I've found nothing.


The reason you've found nothing is because it depends on so many different factors. It CAN work, but it can fail a lot quicker.



pappadoc67 said:


> maybe even a seperate peice of land for me to go and work for an hour or two a day.. maybe have a partner or hiree that can do most of that for me.


 
hahaha, now that part is funny. Boy it would be awesome if you could make money doing ANYTHING with only an hour a day of work. You can't leave animals to their own devices for 23 hours a day. You need to be there to observe them, so you can recognize when something isn't right. You need to be there when they decide to escape and go on a walkabout. When they have birthing problems or they're sick or a predator comes sniffing around.

It's like asking "can I reap all the benefits of having a child if I just have it and put it in daycare 23 hours a day? I don't want to handle the details." If you don't want to be involved with the details and don't want to personally do the work, you shouldn't have kids OR animals.

Sorry, I know that's not the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Whistle Pig (May 13, 2013)

Here are 3 books I suggest you order and read to start you on your journey. Love him or hate him (plenty of people do) these are easy reads and very informative to help you start seeing what's out there.

You Can Farm: entrepreneurs guide
http://amzn.to/1aqYsUO

Pastured Poultry profits
http://amzn.to/10vxWru

Salad bar beef
http://amzn.to/10vy1eX


Best of luck on your journey!

Farmer Dickie


----------

